# Verify your email address *PLEASE READ*



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It would be a good time to check your IBS Self Help Group Bulletin Board email settings as I plan to send a newsletter to all members within the next couple of weeks.Use the my profile link and then ï¿½ View/Update Profile ï¿½ to review your settings.Please check that your email address is correct and that you have set your preference to *Yes* for *Allow Administrators and Moderators to send you email notices?*.Remember to click *Update Profile* to save your settings.Thanks!Jeff


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks Jeff. Will do!







Vikee


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Thanks Jeff, I have just done that!Ciao


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

no problem...


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

One last reminder. I was delayed in my pre-New Year's mailing.I will be sending out a newsletter over the next week.Jeff


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks Jeff, The Teacher is still in the old retired disabled me!!I follow instructions with care!!I will recheck my profile.As I use to say to childrens' parents I say to my fellow IBS sufferers. I know you are busy especially in today's world. There are many demands placed on each of you. However, this is important, check your profile for Jeff. And if you have a minute post and say you did so!! Why? To remind everyone else! Together we can do it!!







Forever Vikee


----------

